# Quarter Size Cherry Quilt Chests



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Starting with 4/4 cherry*

Thought I would share a bit of my day. My wife and kids are out of town for a short retreat and I had two days off work. Great combination for a woodworker! As I mentioned before, I have a very small garage based shop. I share the space with my family and have to set it up for each project. No complaints as I am always happy to be working with my hands!

I am very grateful to all the members of Lumberjocks - what a great community! I learn so much from all of you. It is hard to keep up responding to the prolific writing and projects but I try my best with my work schedule. This series will progress slowly but I will keep it up to date as I progress.

Since I always like seeing photos of other shops ( or should I say drooling over photos of other shops . . . ) I thought I would share these. I know it isn't fancy or sophisticated but it gets the job done for me.




























I started of the day milling up a small amount of steamed cherry for my next project - a pair of "quarter sized" blanket chests. *I call them quarter size chests becuase they are approximately 1/4 the size of a large sea captains chest where their design inspiration is drawn from.* I also plan on inlaying a 2006 Oregon State quarter in the bottom back rail to identify this series of chests - similar to my last *chest*. These chests will be for sale at *Clearwater Gallery* this summer during the annual quilt show in Sisters, Oregon. I am pretty excited to have the chance to have some work on display at my favorite gallery!





































I was down to the last three boards when the drive belt in my planner broke. Of course these are not available on the weekend . . . made a "note to self" to purchase two so I will always have a back-up belt. I spent the rest of the afternoon making a small jig for ripping thin stock that I plan on using for edge banding cherry plywood for the chest tops. All in all a fun day in the shop.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Starting with 4/4 cherry*
> 
> Thought I would share a bit of my day. My wife and kids are out of town for a short retreat and I had two days off work. Great combination for a woodworker! As I mentioned before, I have a very small garage based shop. I share the space with my family and have to set it up for each project. No complaints as I am always happy to be working with my hands!
> 
> ...


Thanks, David. I loved your last chest, and am looking forward to following along in this serices. You do such nice work.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Starting with 4/4 cherry*
> 
> Thought I would share a bit of my day. My wife and kids are out of town for a short retreat and I had two days off work. Great combination for a woodworker! As I mentioned before, I have a very small garage based shop. I share the space with my family and have to set it up for each project. No complaints as I am always happy to be working with my hands!
> 
> ...


this blog is going to be interesting to follow!! 
Keep them coming. 
(good thing that I like reading 3 books at a time).


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David said:


> *Starting with 4/4 cherry*
> 
> Thought I would share a bit of my day. My wife and kids are out of town for a short retreat and I had two days off work. Great combination for a woodworker! As I mentioned before, I have a very small garage based shop. I share the space with my family and have to set it up for each project. No complaints as I am always happy to be working with my hands!
> 
> ...


Nice looking jig. You have some nice tools, great looking cabinets and a wll organized shop there and I like the way you rebounded from the broken planer belt.

Congradulations on having the ability to show your work at you favorite gallery. I hope you're able to make enough to cover the sales.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

David said:


> *Starting with 4/4 cherry*
> 
> Thought I would share a bit of my day. My wife and kids are out of town for a short retreat and I had two days off work. Great combination for a woodworker! As I mentioned before, I have a very small garage based shop. I share the space with my family and have to set it up for each project. No complaints as I am always happy to be working with my hands!
> 
> ...


Good tour of the shop. I'd buy two belts and forget where i put the spare.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Starting with 4/4 cherry*
> 
> Thought I would share a bit of my day. My wife and kids are out of town for a short retreat and I had two days off work. Great combination for a woodworker! As I mentioned before, I have a very small garage based shop. I share the space with my family and have to set it up for each project. No complaints as I am always happy to be working with my hands!
> 
> ...


Dennis - you are absoultely correct! Can not tell you how many times I purchased an extra and now can't find it. Sort of like socks in the laundry . . .


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Starting with 4/4 cherry*
> 
> Thought I would share a bit of my day. My wife and kids are out of town for a short retreat and I had two days off work. Great combination for a woodworker! As I mentioned before, I have a very small garage based shop. I share the space with my family and have to set it up for each project. No complaints as I am always happy to be working with my hands!
> 
> ...


A nice neat looking shop, I'm still looking for my work benches they're both still buried, & I'm looking forward to the rest of this series. 
I like your use of the plastic storage bins, it keeps things clean & neat.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Starting with 4/4 cherry*
> 
> Thought I would share a bit of my day. My wife and kids are out of town for a short retreat and I had two days off work. Great combination for a woodworker! As I mentioned before, I have a very small garage based shop. I share the space with my family and have to set it up for each project. No complaints as I am always happy to be working with my hands!
> 
> ...


Dick - Thanks. My next project will be to build an actual bench to work on. Currently I have set up a make shift bench - but as mentioned no complaints - I am fortunate to have the space. This is my one big "vice" (no pun intended!) in life and it is a huge stress reliever. Wish I could be in a position to do this everyday . . .


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

David said:


> *Starting with 4/4 cherry*
> 
> Thought I would share a bit of my day. My wife and kids are out of town for a short retreat and I had two days off work. Great combination for a woodworker! As I mentioned before, I have a very small garage based shop. I share the space with my family and have to set it up for each project. No complaints as I am always happy to be working with my hands!
> 
> ...


A great looking shop. And I like the picture trail of your new project. I am looking forward to seeing the final results.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David said:


> *Starting with 4/4 cherry*
> 
> Thought I would share a bit of my day. My wife and kids are out of town for a short retreat and I had two days off work. Great combination for a woodworker! As I mentioned before, I have a very small garage based shop. I share the space with my family and have to set it up for each project. No complaints as I am always happy to be working with my hands!
> 
> ...


Very nice series of photo, giving the work flow.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Leigh FMT Jig - Part 1*

Had a great day today working in the shop. I have gotten behind on my schedule for the cherry quilt chests because of some family isuues and increased work load. Today was a warm and sunny day in Portland and it was a pleasure to get out in the shop and make some cherry sawdust! I thought it would be fun to make a small video to share the experience. The original video was too long so I made a two part episode. I figured you guys would be the only ones that could actually sit and watch a router and *LEIGH FMT Jig* for 10 miniutes! Please excuse the ameteur quality!



*My set-up*



*Stock mounted to cut a tenon*



*Sighting alignment bar*



*Routing a tenon*

*My LEIGH FMT Jig Video - Part 1*


Watch the Video


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 1*
> 
> Had a great day today working in the shop. I have gotten behind on my schedule for the cherry quilt chests because of some family isuues and increased work load. Today was a warm and sunny day in Portland and it was a pleasure to get out in the shop and make some cherry sawdust! I thought it would be fun to make a small video to share the experience. The original video was too long so I made a two part episode. I figured you guys would be the only ones that could actually sit and watch a router and *LEIGH FMT Jig* for 10 miniutes! Please excuse the ameteur quality!
> 
> ...


that was great! 
thank you


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 1*
> 
> Had a great day today working in the shop. I have gotten behind on my schedule for the cherry quilt chests because of some family isuues and increased work load. Today was a warm and sunny day in Portland and it was a pleasure to get out in the shop and make some cherry sawdust! I thought it would be fun to make a small video to share the experience. The original video was too long so I made a two part episode. I figured you guys would be the only ones that could actually sit and watch a router and *LEIGH FMT Jig* for 10 miniutes! Please excuse the ameteur quality!
> 
> ...


Hey David!

That was great! I lived in PDX for 5 years and was started on the road to woodworking by a model airplane builder in Boring, OR. The video was great! It gives a very good demonstration on using the FMT! Thanks!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 1*
> 
> Had a great day today working in the shop. I have gotten behind on my schedule for the cherry quilt chests because of some family isuues and increased work load. Today was a warm and sunny day in Portland and it was a pleasure to get out in the shop and make some cherry sawdust! I thought it would be fun to make a small video to share the experience. The original video was too long so I made a two part episode. I figured you guys would be the only ones that could actually sit and watch a router and *LEIGH FMT Jig* for 10 miniutes! Please excuse the ameteur quality!
> 
> ...


Debbie & Mot -

Thanks! I greatly appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 1*
> 
> Had a great day today working in the shop. I have gotten behind on my schedule for the cherry quilt chests because of some family isuues and increased work load. Today was a warm and sunny day in Portland and it was a pleasure to get out in the shop and make some cherry sawdust! I thought it would be fun to make a small video to share the experience. The original video was too long so I made a two part episode. I figured you guys would be the only ones that could actually sit and watch a router and *LEIGH FMT Jig* for 10 miniutes! Please excuse the ameteur quality!
> 
> ...


David, great video. Great jig. You 'perform' very well on camera! I'm a little nervous to do the shop tour video… Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 1*
> 
> Had a great day today working in the shop. I have gotten behind on my schedule for the cherry quilt chests because of some family isuues and increased work load. Today was a warm and sunny day in Portland and it was a pleasure to get out in the shop and make some cherry sawdust! I thought it would be fun to make a small video to share the experience. The original video was too long so I made a two part episode. I figured you guys would be the only ones that could actually sit and watch a router and *LEIGH FMT Jig* for 10 miniutes! Please excuse the ameteur quality!
> 
> ...


Gettin' Jiggy with it!

Most informative David. Wish I could download this for future reference somehow. This video is very well made and most helpful. Thanks David.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 1*
> 
> Had a great day today working in the shop. I have gotten behind on my schedule for the cherry quilt chests because of some family isuues and increased work load. Today was a warm and sunny day in Portland and it was a pleasure to get out in the shop and make some cherry sawdust! I thought it would be fun to make a small video to share the experience. The original video was too long so I made a two part episode. I figured you guys would be the only ones that could actually sit and watch a router and *LEIGH FMT Jig* for 10 miniutes! Please excuse the ameteur quality!
> 
> ...


PanamaJack -

Thanks! You have two choices. (1) At the end of watching a video clip click on the far end down arrow - this will give you a drop down menu and you can click and save as a self-contained movie - or - (2) send me your snailmail address and I will pop a high definition version of both parts in the mail.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 1*
> 
> Had a great day today working in the shop. I have gotten behind on my schedule for the cherry quilt chests because of some family isuues and increased work load. Today was a warm and sunny day in Portland and it was a pleasure to get out in the shop and make some cherry sawdust! I thought it would be fun to make a small video to share the experience. The original video was too long so I made a two part episode. I figured you guys would be the only ones that could actually sit and watch a router and *LEIGH FMT Jig* for 10 miniutes! Please excuse the ameteur quality!
> 
> ...


Well done. I've said it before and I will say it again. You should put these out on as a video Podcast.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 1*
> 
> Had a great day today working in the shop. I have gotten behind on my schedule for the cherry quilt chests because of some family isuues and increased work load. Today was a warm and sunny day in Portland and it was a pleasure to get out in the shop and make some cherry sawdust! I thought it would be fun to make a small video to share the experience. The original video was too long so I made a two part episode. I figured you guys would be the only ones that could actually sit and watch a router and *LEIGH FMT Jig* for 10 miniutes! Please excuse the ameteur quality!
> 
> ...


Wayne -

 LOL You are much too kind!

Thanks


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 1*
> 
> Had a great day today working in the shop. I have gotten behind on my schedule for the cherry quilt chests because of some family isuues and increased work load. Today was a warm and sunny day in Portland and it was a pleasure to get out in the shop and make some cherry sawdust! I thought it would be fun to make a small video to share the experience. The original video was too long so I made a two part episode. I figured you guys would be the only ones that could actually sit and watch a router and *LEIGH FMT Jig* for 10 miniutes! Please excuse the ameteur quality!
> 
> ...


Between David and Mot, LJTV is already shaping up.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 1*
> 
> Had a great day today working in the shop. I have gotten behind on my schedule for the cherry quilt chests because of some family isuues and increased work load. Today was a warm and sunny day in Portland and it was a pleasure to get out in the shop and make some cherry sawdust! I thought it would be fun to make a small video to share the experience. The original video was too long so I made a two part episode. I figured you guys would be the only ones that could actually sit and watch a router and *LEIGH FMT Jig* for 10 miniutes! Please excuse the ameteur quality!
> 
> ...


Bill -

LOL!

I would say Mot is a tough act to follow, although, I would love to work in his shop!


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 1*
> 
> Had a great day today working in the shop. I have gotten behind on my schedule for the cherry quilt chests because of some family isuues and increased work load. Today was a warm and sunny day in Portland and it was a pleasure to get out in the shop and make some cherry sawdust! I thought it would be fun to make a small video to share the experience. The original video was too long so I made a two part episode. I figured you guys would be the only ones that could actually sit and watch a router and *LEIGH FMT Jig* for 10 miniutes! Please excuse the ameteur quality!
> 
> ...


David,
This video was very informative. Thanks for taking the time to share this information with us.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Leigh FMT Jig - Part 2*

Well, this is the second of the *LEIGH FMT Jig* videos. Again please excuse the ameteur quality. This is just my way of sharing a fun day in the shop while pushing my digital envelope, so to say. Things have been a bit hectic here so it was good to get some dedicated time in the shop. Many thanks to my wife for allowing this indulgance!

I thought a video post would be fun to explore since I have learned so much from my fellow woodworkers via digital imagery. I am not sure what I am going to do for the panels on these cherry chests. The original plan was the same as before, cherry plywood. However, *Neil Lamens* has me excited about exploring *veneering*, so I might try birdseye maple veneered panels. I think the constrast between the cherry and maple would be interesting. If you haven't visited Neil at *Furnitology Productions*, *it is worth a visit!*

Thanks again to Martin fo such a great site! I have learned so much from all of my LJ buddies. *LumberJocks is one of my essential shop tools!*

Also, thanks to *Marc* and *Matt* - your sites have been inspirational to say the least and have encouraged me to push my digital envelope by publishing a video or two.

Anyone who has published a video, podcast or digital images will be amazed at how talented and prolific these guys are - I don't know how you do it! Thanks!



*Routing a mortise*



*Getting ready to test the fit*



*Good fit!*

*My LEIGH FMT Jig Video - Part 2*


Watch the Video


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 2*
> 
> Well, this is the second of the *LEIGH FMT Jig* videos. Again please excuse the ameteur quality. This is just my way of sharing a fun day in the shop while pushing my digital envelope, so to say. Things have been a bit hectic here so it was good to get some dedicated time in the shop. Many thanks to my wife for allowing this indulgance!
> 
> ...


excellent job. The video was wonderful! A nice pace, showed all the steps and "how to's", nice lighting/focus etc. 
Really well done. AND I learned how this works!!  Thank you


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 2*
> 
> Well, this is the second of the *LEIGH FMT Jig* videos. Again please excuse the ameteur quality. This is just my way of sharing a fun day in the shop while pushing my digital envelope, so to say. Things have been a bit hectic here so it was good to get some dedicated time in the shop. Many thanks to my wife for allowing this indulgance!
> 
> ...


I actually liked your description better than Leigh's video. They had to pack alot of info into a short space and do it with a perfect world setting. I really liked it, David. Thanks for taking the time!

Tom


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 2*
> 
> Well, this is the second of the *LEIGH FMT Jig* videos. Again please excuse the ameteur quality. This is just my way of sharing a fun day in the shop while pushing my digital envelope, so to say. Things have been a bit hectic here so it was good to get some dedicated time in the shop. Many thanks to my wife for allowing this indulgance!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind comments!

I have learned so much from the visual content here I thought I should contribute some myself.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 2*
> 
> Well, this is the second of the *LEIGH FMT Jig* videos. Again please excuse the ameteur quality. This is just my way of sharing a fun day in the shop while pushing my digital envelope, so to say. Things have been a bit hectic here so it was good to get some dedicated time in the shop. Many thanks to my wife for allowing this indulgance!
> 
> ...


David Both video's were great.

Great show.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 2*
> 
> Well, this is the second of the *LEIGH FMT Jig* videos. Again please excuse the ameteur quality. This is just my way of sharing a fun day in the shop while pushing my digital envelope, so to say. Things have been a bit hectic here so it was good to get some dedicated time in the shop. Many thanks to my wife for allowing this indulgance!
> 
> ...


Thanks Karson!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 2*
> 
> Well, this is the second of the *LEIGH FMT Jig* videos. Again please excuse the ameteur quality. This is just my way of sharing a fun day in the shop while pushing my digital envelope, so to say. Things have been a bit hectic here so it was good to get some dedicated time in the shop. Many thanks to my wife for allowing this indulgance!
> 
> ...


Bravo.


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 2*
> 
> Well, this is the second of the *LEIGH FMT Jig* videos. Again please excuse the ameteur quality. This is just my way of sharing a fun day in the shop while pushing my digital envelope, so to say. Things have been a bit hectic here so it was good to get some dedicated time in the shop. Many thanks to my wife for allowing this indulgance!
> 
> ...


Excellent job, David.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Leigh FMT Jig - Part 2*
> 
> Well, this is the second of the *LEIGH FMT Jig* videos. Again please excuse the ameteur quality. This is just my way of sharing a fun day in the shop while pushing my digital envelope, so to say. Things have been a bit hectic here so it was good to get some dedicated time in the shop. Many thanks to my wife for allowing this indulgance!
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Tom's Domino at Work!*

*Cherry Chest Update*

Well I got to squeeze in some time out in the shop and work on the cherry chests that are being built for the *Annual Quilt Show* in Sisters, Oregon. They will be on display at *The Clearwater Gallery*.

I could not resist the new LumberJock *CyberToolShare* s feature, so I hopped on the internet late one night and borrowed *Tom's* *Festool Domino*. I used the Domino to assemble the frame and panels into the final box.



















The Domino was amazingly quick. So quick, that I made a mistake on the first set of mortises. I did not have my alignment faces clearly marked and I referenced of the wrong face! The photo below shows how I corrected the mistake. I glued a domino in the mortise and cut it off flush. I then re-cut the mortise with the correct alignment. Worked great!



















I made a small jig to hold the chest stiles firmly while cutting the mortises with the Domino. A small piece of double sick carpet tape gives just the right holding power.



















I cut the joinery on the stiles in less than 30 minutes - not including my mistake and fix!










I am just waiting for the 1/4 cherry plywood to arrive so I can cut the panels. After a little more practice with *veneering*, I plan on making my own panels with MDF hardboard and some interesting wood species to contrast with the cherry frame.










*Well, I guess its time to return the Domino to Tom. Thanks Buddy!*


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


Nice! I'm glad it worked out for you. I sent you the power cord, but I should have sent the manual. LOL You made good use of the time you had in the shop, that's for sure!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


LOL. I'm real dissapointed you did not borrow a chisel from my shop and do it the manly way….

Looking good David.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


Great save, David. The project went together nicely. I bet Tom has been sweating bullets waiting to get his Domino back. LOL.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


You guys are going to cause some confusion….I can see people now…...they'll be emailing Martin wanting to now where the Cybertool Share button is….lol.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


You're right Bob. There is a bit of confusion already. We're just trying to make an already informative and enjoyable enviroment, a little funnier from time to time.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


I've go a question. When I saw you borrow the Domino from Mot I didn't see you also get the case., because Mot had it in his shop. But I saw the case in David's shop.

Did I miss something.

LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


David, did you put it back?


> Trying to tease Mot


? 
Karson-the eye for details, as usual!!


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


Great work David

Festool in known for long time in Europe but it's not for amateurs (at list not the poor ones).

I remember that 3 years ago, the carpenter that made the stairs in my house came with a few boxes, one on top of the other, they call it Systainer or so, he had the Circular saw + rail, router, sander and shop-vac.

When I asked "How much all that costs" he replied "Expensive, but it worse every penny"...

So David, whan they said is the delivery day?...I could see that you fall in love with it…

niki


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


And make it funnier you did…..very entertaining…..and I'm still looking for who borrowed my bandsaw.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


David…I think I may have stopped at the Clearwater Gallery a few years back. My wife, daughters, and I we're in the area for my nieces wedding. She was married on banks of the McKensie River. We took a long ride through the volcanic park and found ourselves in Sisters. Pretty town.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


As a side note, I grew up on the McKenzie river. Near the town of Leaburg.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


and you won't believe this.. but I grew up … oh,.. in the same area that I am now. hehee


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


The comments are always so fun to read!

Bob - Sisters is a beautiful little town. It is our get-away paradise!

Niki - Guess I would have to say, I did become a bit enamored with the Domino! It is a lot of fun - "Tom's curse" from borrowing his machine is that I am now having to struggle with the metric system, Eh! Thought you would like that as well Debbie!


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


My wife sees this I may have to come out to the Quilt show David. I made her a quilt rack , and dern if she made a quilt to put on it!

Nice job here David.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


I'm seriously thinking about driving up to Sisters. May be hard to get away from work. I will have to see how it goes.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


ah yes.. metric.. is a centimetre bigger than a millimetre or smaller???? 
I haven't been converted to metric yet.

Of course, if you ask Rick, I don't do the other well either. 
I measure like this: "It's a little line past the 1/2 inch".


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


Debbie…rather than saying all that "It's a little line past the 1/2 inch".
just call it a 1/2 inch plus (or 5/8ths minus) works well for me!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Tom's Domino at Work!*
> 
> *Cherry Chest Update*
> 
> ...


yah… that would be 1/2 inch plus a little line. or minus a little line… lol 
as I said, Rick laughs at me


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Fathers Day! MILLER DOWEL UPDATE*

*Happy Fathers Day to all of my LumberJock buddies, and a belated Happy Mothers Day to all of the Lady Jocks!
*

I am looking forward to using the LumberJock CyberToolShare feature to explore everyone's shop and check out what goodies you all got for Fathers Day!

I had the privilege and pleasure of spending the last two days working in my shop. I made a lot of progress on my cherry quilt chests. I am under a time crunch as these need to be delivered at the end of the month, so it was great to have some dedicated shop time.

I cut the 1/4 inch cherry plywood panels and applied a coat of finish. I learned to apply pre-finish to the panels so that any slight seasonal change will not expose unfinished plywood. I also did the final fitting of the frames before installing the panels.

I did make a change to my chests by *thru pegging* the frame mortise and tenons. I am still struggling with square pegs! Something I am going to conquer. I used Miller Dowels to peg the joints. I chose Miller Mini X Walnut Dowels for a nice contrast. Pegging the joints is beneficial for a number of reasons. First, I think it makes a more attractive and traditional joint. Second, I was able to free up my clamps immediately after driving the pegs home. This allowed me to complete all 8 panels in one afternoon. Since I have a limited clamp collection, this was extremely helpful. I guess I will have to find another reason to convince Beth that I need to purchase more clamps! Third, pegging the joints added an additional degree of strength to the mortise and tenon joinery. To help me quickly locate the peg holes, I made a couple of quick jigs out of scrap 1/4 inch MDF hardboard.

*UPDATE* - Thanks to questions from Neil of Furnitology fame!

I have included some info from the Miller Dowel website for clarification. This is not my info and is provided here for project stimulation. I don't think the folks at Miller Dowel will mind as I believe this will stimulate a number of LumberJocks using this great joinery system.



















*Link to the MILLER DOWEL DEMO* (from the Miller Dowel Company website)



I did learn that I do not like my Stanley Flush Cut Pull Saw. I purchased this before reading Chris Schwarz review in Woodworking Magazine Weblog. This was the first project I used the saw. It has a tendency of leaving saw marks when flush cutting. Don't buy this saw. I will be looking for a new flush cut saw right away! After some additional gentle sanding the joints turned out great.

*Frames and Panels ready for pegging with finished test panel for comparison*









*Finishing Supplies*









*Walnut Miller Mini X Dowels, Miller Drill Bit, awl and MDF jigs*









*Marking Dowel Holes with awl and MDF jig*









*Close-up of Miller Drill Bit and Walnut Mini X Dowel* (dill removed for clarity)









*Close-up of drilled dowel hole in stile and rail tenon*









*Flush cutting dowel ends*









*Dowel cut flush (cut-off sitting off to the side) - some minor saw marks from the "flush cut saw"!*









*Dowel pegged mortise and tenon joint*









*The Miller Mini X Dowel Kit*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Fathers Day! MILLER DOWEL UPDATE*
> 
> *Happy Fathers Day to all of my LumberJock buddies, and a belated Happy Mothers Day to all of the Lady Jocks!
> *
> ...


Great project David. Have you considered a Japanese Saw. Mine seems to work pretty well. Also a sharp chisel may be better than your Stanley saw.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Fathers Day! MILLER DOWEL UPDATE*
> 
> *Happy Fathers Day to all of my LumberJock buddies, and a belated Happy Mothers Day to all of the Lady Jocks!
> *
> ...


Wayne -

Good advise. I will look into the Japanese saws. The saw marks were not too bad. My expectation was none with a flush cut saw. I thought of a chisel but prefer the finesse and control of a thin fine saw.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Fathers Day! MILLER DOWEL UPDATE*
> 
> *Happy Fathers Day to all of my LumberJock buddies, and a belated Happy Mothers Day to all of the Lady Jocks!
> *
> ...


finished product looks wonderful…


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

David said:


> *Fathers Day! MILLER DOWEL UPDATE*
> 
> *Happy Fathers Day to all of my LumberJock buddies, and a belated Happy Mothers Day to all of the Lady Jocks!
> *
> ...


David. Have you tried some thick paper -120g between the blade and the finished surface. However, as Wayne suggested Japanese Saws - I would be lost without mine - I would suggest getting both a Crosscut and Rip sawaw (If you make dovetails) - not a combi - the extra coxt is worth it.

I would leave the dowel proud about a 0.3mm (1/64) and make the final adjustment with a wide blade chaisel and sand paper.

I like the chest by the way


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

David said:


> *Fathers Day! MILLER DOWEL UPDATE*
> 
> *Happy Fathers Day to all of my LumberJock buddies, and a belated Happy Mothers Day to all of the Lady Jocks!
> *
> ...


Hi David:

It's early and the visual ability of the mind seems a bit slow this morning. I need a bit of help!!!

The Miller dowel is used in 3/4"(?) or thicker stock as part of the mortice tenon joint…....I'm assuming you drill through and insert the selected dowel through the hole and cut off both ends?


> ? Is that correct


?? Or is there a specific dowel for 3/4 stock, that bottoms out?


> ?


 The shape of the dowel has me confused I think????

Application question….........do you see where a force fit of the Miller Dowel jig, could be used in the Joinery challenge?


> ? Say you ran a rabbet and doweled the face of the rabbet, then ran a miller dowell from the side through an end panel into the shoulder of the rabbet


?? What do you think?????

Neil


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Fathers Day! MILLER DOWEL UPDATE*
> 
> *Happy Fathers Day to all of my LumberJock buddies, and a belated Happy Mothers Day to all of the Lady Jocks!
> *
> ...


David, A well put together blog.
I was going to suggest what Tony said, but pick up a set of cheap, or old playing cards. They make an ideal protector for your surface. You have to finish sand the dowels after cutting anyway.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Fathers Day! MILLER DOWEL UPDATE*
> 
> *Happy Fathers Day to all of my LumberJock buddies, and a belated Happy Mothers Day to all of the Lady Jocks!
> *
> ...


Tony and Dick - Great advise! Thanks. I am going to go shopping for a Japanese flush cut saw and cheap deck of cards. The Miller Mini X dowel will neatly fit thru a 1/4 inch paper punched hole in a playing card.

Neil - Good morning! Great questions. I am going to update this entry, because I realize from your questions that Miller Dowels would be a great idea for the joinery challenge this summer. The Mini X is perfect for 1/2 - 3/4 inch stock. My application is a modified use of the Miller Mini X. I supported my M&T frames on the backside and drilled thru the frame mortise and tenon. I used the Miller Mini X as a thru peg and cut off both ends flush.

Miller Dowels are awesome. They allowed my clamp deficient shop to complete all eight panels in one afternoon!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

David said:


> *Fathers Day! MILLER DOWEL UPDATE*
> 
> *Happy Fathers Day to all of my LumberJock buddies, and a belated Happy Mothers Day to all of the Lady Jocks!
> *
> ...


David,

Great blog. I have the Stanley flush cut. I bought it for cutting trim when installing hardwood floors and tile in my house. I used it once to flush cut some dowels on a threshold and that was the last time I used it for flush cutting.

I like the Miller dowels. I immediately thought of the summer challenege when I saw them. I was especially happy to see some for exterior use. My project is going to be entered in both categories and these will be perfect. I was already planning on pegging but these will save me from having to make 100 1 1/2" pegs. Nice selection of exterior species….ouch on the price though. I don't think I'll be buying the teak.

One comment: No glue in the joinery challenge folks, remember that.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Fathers Day! MILLER DOWEL UPDATE*
> 
> *Happy Fathers Day to all of my LumberJock buddies, and a belated Happy Mothers Day to all of the Lady Jocks!
> *
> ...


Thanks Bob!

In my excitement, I forgot about the glue. I still think the Miller Dowels will be a great idea. They are a very snug fit and will swell with ambient moisture in the air. I use them a lot in my shop.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Fathers Day! MILLER DOWEL UPDATE*
> 
> *Happy Fathers Day to all of my LumberJock buddies, and a belated Happy Mothers Day to all of the Lady Jocks!
> *
> ...


Great work David. I usually take most of the dowel off with a Japanese pull saw and then pare it off with a sharp chisel so there is no sanding…annnndddd…in reading the responses as I type (gotta multitask) that advise has been mentioned. They sure do add a real eye candy "pop" to the joint. I haven't used Miller Dowels before but have looked at them a bit. They look pretty cool. Being able to hammer them home and then take the clamps off is pretty cool!

Thanks for the writeup!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David said:


> *Fathers Day! MILLER DOWEL UPDATE*
> 
> *Happy Fathers Day to all of my LumberJock buddies, and a belated Happy Mothers Day to all of the Lady Jocks!
> *
> ...


David great blog. With added info on the Miller System. I've seen them before but nevery used them.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Installing a Makers-Mark*

This blog entry shows how I install the small (1 inch diameter x 3mm thick) brass Makers-Marks on my projects. I like the traditional feel that the labels give a project. I prefer painting the recess black so that when the label is installed there is a small subtle black reveal line around the outside edge. This is strictly personal preference.

*This Installing a Makers Mark Tutorial is available as a PDF download on my website*

I get my labels from a very kind chap in England - his contact information is below. Vidi makes a solid and a finely crafted product. I made my own artwork using Microsoft Word and Adobe Photoshop. I uploaded the artwork file via email. We sorted out a couple of design questions, basically agreeing to Vidi's excellent suggestion of infilling the letters black and the tree green. The cost for 5 standard 1 inch brass infilled labels was approximately $36 (US). An excellent deal! My labels arrived by post 3 weeks later.

*Makers-Marks • Traditional Bronze, Brass & Stainless Steel Labels*

VIDI Visual Communication
1 Cross Lane, Kendal
Cumbria LA9 5LB England, UK

tel/fax: 01539 740 251 from abroad 0044 1539 740251

email: [email protected]

*I start by laying out the location for the Makers-Mark.
I use blue painter's tape as a mask for painting the recess later in the process.*





*A small awl helps to accurately locate the center.*


*I use a 1 inch Forstner drill bit to cut the 3mm recess - I always set this up first on a scrap piece of lumber.*






*After cutting the recess, I run my thumbnail around the perimeter to firmly seat the tape mask. Any slight paint leak has always cleaned up easily with a few passes of a cabinet scraper later in the finishing phases.*


*I use a larger mask cut from a sheet of plastic coated freezer paper to protect the projetc from overspray - I am always very generous with this mask!*





*I seal the recess with spray shellac and apply two coats of black spray paint.*






*The recess of one of my two cherry quilt chests waiting for a brass Makers-Mark.*


*I apply the Makers-Mark at the end of the project when I am installing fittings. The fine black reveal line is subtle, but I like the effect.*


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

David said:


> *Installing a Makers-Mark*
> 
> This blog entry shows how I install the small (1 inch diameter x 3mm thick) brass Makers-Marks on my projects. I like the traditional feel that the labels give a project. I prefer painting the recess black so that when the label is installed there is a small subtle black reveal line around the outside edge. This is strictly personal preference.
> 
> ...


Sure is beautiful ;-).

Diane


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Installing a Makers-Mark*
> 
> This blog entry shows how I install the small (1 inch diameter x 3mm thick) brass Makers-Marks on my projects. I like the traditional feel that the labels give a project. I prefer painting the recess black so that when the label is installed there is a small subtle black reveal line around the outside edge. This is strictly personal preference.
> 
> ...


Just terrific, David! You're planning and execution of detail is amazing!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

David said:


> *Installing a Makers-Mark*
> 
> This blog entry shows how I install the small (1 inch diameter x 3mm thick) brass Makers-Marks on my projects. I like the traditional feel that the labels give a project. I prefer painting the recess black so that when the label is installed there is a small subtle black reveal line around the outside edge. This is strictly personal preference.
> 
> ...


Really nice…makes a very professional presentation.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *Installing a Makers-Mark*
> 
> This blog entry shows how I install the small (1 inch diameter x 3mm thick) brass Makers-Marks on my projects. I like the traditional feel that the labels give a project. I prefer painting the recess black so that when the label is installed there is a small subtle black reveal line around the outside edge. This is strictly personal preference.
> 
> ...


Mr. Pruett, how do you do it? You have time to document the fine work that you do and post it effectively on Lumberjocks! Thank you.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Installing a Makers-Mark*
> 
> This blog entry shows how I install the small (1 inch diameter x 3mm thick) brass Makers-Marks on my projects. I like the traditional feel that the labels give a project. I prefer painting the recess black so that when the label is installed there is a small subtle black reveal line around the outside edge. This is strictly personal preference.
> 
> ...


And he has a pretty demanding non-woodworking job on top of it. Pretty amazing.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David said:


> *Installing a Makers-Mark*
> 
> This blog entry shows how I install the small (1 inch diameter x 3mm thick) brass Makers-Marks on my projects. I like the traditional feel that the labels give a project. I prefer painting the recess black so that when the label is installed there is a small subtle black reveal line around the outside edge. This is strictly personal preference.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your process. I agree that the slight hint of black around the Maker's mark really makes it stand out.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

David said:


> *Installing a Makers-Mark*
> 
> This blog entry shows how I install the small (1 inch diameter x 3mm thick) brass Makers-Marks on my projects. I like the traditional feel that the labels give a project. I prefer painting the recess black so that when the label is installed there is a small subtle black reveal line around the outside edge. This is strictly personal preference.
> 
> ...


David,

Just curious. Do you rely on a 'press fit' or do you apply also apply an adhesive to secure the medalian?

Rat.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Installing a Makers-Mark*
> 
> This blog entry shows how I install the small (1 inch diameter x 3mm thick) brass Makers-Marks on my projects. I like the traditional feel that the labels give a project. I prefer painting the recess black so that when the label is installed there is a small subtle black reveal line around the outside edge. This is strictly personal preference.
> 
> ...


Rat -

It looks like there might be a press fit, in reality not so much. The adhesive is the main holding power.

David


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

David said:


> *Installing a Makers-Mark*
> 
> This blog entry shows how I install the small (1 inch diameter x 3mm thick) brass Makers-Marks on my projects. I like the traditional feel that the labels give a project. I prefer painting the recess black so that when the label is installed there is a small subtle black reveal line around the outside edge. This is strictly personal preference.
> 
> ...


when I seen this blog about Makers Mark, I thought it was gonna be about the bourbon that is made right here in my neck o the woods… lol very good idea on the mark of the maker David


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*

Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.

It was nice to work in the quite of my shop without having to wear hearing protection to block out the harsh whine of machinery. As I worked on fitting the Baltic Birch plywood bottom on my chests, I reflected on all the great folks I have met on LumberJocks.

I thought a lot about Frank's writings and how wood connects all of us. I also thought about the many woodworkers that have offered kind support and the frequent bits of advice. I half expected Karson to tap me on the shoulder to inspect my cabinet scraper or Wayne to magically reach over to adjust my block plane and confirm a sharp edge.

What a wonderful experience we all share having such immediate access to a large body of talent and expertise from the professional to the novice. Where else can you have a conversation with someone like Todd Clippinger or Mark DeCou and not feel intimidated? Where else can you have the likes of Dick and Don pass on a kind word about a recent project posting. And where else can you get into cyber trouble with a Canadian troublemaker like Tom! Where else can you smile at the "travels" of our own LumberJock First Lady, Ms Debbie, as she searches for that elusive bit of willow. Where else do you get the opportunity to make a friend and share your woodworking by making an inkle loom? I did not even know what an inkle loom was until I started talking with Diane.

Well there are a lot more folks that I have spoken with and enjoyed viewing their projects, blog entries or comments. I can only say I am so honored to be a part of this community!

I am getting up against my own time constraints as I promised these chests for delivery next week to the Clearwater Gallery for the Annual Quilt Show in Sisters, Oregon. Knowing that we have to leave in a few days and that I have a couple of shifts at work, I did as much as I could before packing everything up to be completed in Sisters.

*Glue and clamp-up.*



























*Fitting the Baltic Birch chest bottoms. I used a set of measuring and fitting gauges instead of a measuring tape*



















*The Baltic Birch plywood bottom is secured with Kreg Pocket Screws - these will be concealed by the aromatic cedar planking.*



















*I used a set of aluminum angles and clamps to hold the Baltic Birch plywood bottoms in position while driving the pocket screws.*


















*Scraping the chest rails & stiles.*









*Cherry frame parts for the chest lids and aromatic cedar cut for the bottom lining.*


















*Raw cherry quilt chest waiting to be packed up for completion in Sisters, Oregon.*


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


Very well said David…I think this has become a special place for so many of us. At the core of most of my friendships is the sharing of a passion. I too find myself thinking….what would Karson, Wayne, Mot, Debbie, Don, Dick, David, Frank…..and on and on…..do? I want to make my work better so I can show it off to my friends. It really is amazing what LJ has helped bring into my our lives.

Beautiful chest….your work always looks so perfectly precise and clean. Someday I'll get there.


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


, I'm glad I have met all of you, I love it here too. David, I hope you are feeling more uplifted now that you have written this and talked to all of us.

I'll probably start using my loom again after it isn't so nice outside, I have been painting outside lately, painting what I see instead of painting by photo. I made a lot of changes lately including joining a church so I've been very busy with church activities.

I have told many about this group.

Diane


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


Bob -

Well you made me smile as I realized I did not mention the Great SketchUp Guru! I love your tutorials and wish you were sitting at my desk when I try to work with SketchUp. This is a skill I really want to master as it will help me plan and visualize a project in a more complete manner.

Thanks for the kind comments! I agree with your comment about this community and the shared passion. I am always very humbled by the depth and breadth of the talent and expertise. I do admit getting a little internal "wow" when one of your guys posts a comment on a project. Very satisfying if you know what I mean!


----------



## Aubster (May 16, 2007)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


David,

Thanks for your post. I'm starting my first project with a deadline, and I was thinking about putting it into a blog. After reading your post it help relive some of nervousness I felt about the project and posting a blog sense I am new to Lumberjocks, and a novice woodworker. But after reading your post I believe it is truly an honor to be a part of this community of woodworkers.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


Aubster -

Just do it, as they say. You will find posting a blog is a great stress reliever. I always find it gratifying when one of these guys gives me a thumbs up on a project or blog. This is a great community! Welcome Aboard!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


Diane -

I am feeling more uploifted. Funny thing is before connections that I have made on LJ, I would likely not have 
"beared my soul". Everyone here has made me feel very comfortable sharing both projects and thoughts!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


David, great words from you, Mate, but you forgot one very important contributor whom I've grown to appreciate and respect - David. 









Your positive comments to all and sundry are a great encouragement. And the top quality of your projects and blogs with great videos to boot - well what more can I say than a genuinely heart-felt "thank you"!

PS: Great view out the front of your home.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


ditto .. to all of the above.

oh.. and thanks to Martin for making all of this possible. It is because of the setup and the "user friendliness" that we can so easily connect, support, advise, learn, grow, laugh, cry, worry, celebrate … etc.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


Ms Debbie & Don - Thanks!

Don - I just got the ultimate LJ nod - many thanks!

Ms Debbie, I agree 110% with your comment and thanks to Martin. What an incredible format he has assemble to facilitate this wonderful and giving community.


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


Hey David:

I have trouble keeping up with all your stuff!!! I didn't realize you were showing us the Quilt Cabinet…COOL!! I need to utilize my Buddy page properly.

By the way I like the view that you to clamp too….....what are you overlooking there?????

And stop showing off the sharpness of your cabinet scrape…......you make me feel bad about how mine is neglect so!!!!

I see its Sisters Oregon, not School Oregon.

Love your posts…....Neil


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


Neil -

Thanks! The view out our front door is off Skyline Boulevard in the Northwest Hills of Portland. Lots of wind!

I just realized I didn't mention one of my best buddies - the guy that sent me down the veneering path!

I had to sharpen that scraper several times while I worked those legs!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


David,

You must live very close to my brother. He is on NW Germantown overlooking Beaverton. Is your neighborhood on Skyline? It looks familiar. I believe my brother used to live there.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


Bob -

Good eyes! Yes, we are on Skyline - close to Syline Memorial Gardens.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful part of this country you live in. I've always said if I was to move out of New England it would be to the northwest. It's like New England on steroids.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


Bob -

Funny you say that as I have a great appreciation for New England - I used to live in Scituate, MA. My Dad was the CO of the USCG High Endurance Cutter "USCG BIBB" based out of USCG Sation Boston. I love New England and the changing seasons. I especially miss the fall colors and trips up to the White Mountias in New Hampshire.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

David said:


> *Reflections, Fitting & Finishing*
> 
> Well, I have to admit to being a bit melancholy the last few days. I found great solstice getting out to my shop to begin the fitting and finish on my cherry chests. I am amazed at how much work goes into something so small. I always imagine things going quicker, faster and smoother in my mind.
> 
> ...


The NW is home, but I dream of New England too! I used to spend all of my summers in Connecticut with my grandparents growing up.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Almost Done!*

It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!

*Getting ready to install the hardware.*









*I like to install everything with steel screws which get replaced with brass screws on final assembly. This helps prevent striped or broken screws. Brass breaks real easy!*









*Using an Insty Bit set from Rockler to get good alignment of hardware screws. I use masking tape to help hold the brass piano hinge in place while loating the screw holes.*









*Using 3M Command Adhesive Tape to hold the lid in place on the brass piano hinge in preparation of locating the lid hinge screws.*









*Making use of a couple of cardboard shims to elevate the hinge leaves allowing firm contact with the lid and the 3M Command Adhesive Tape.*









*A trim gauge helps to even out the lid overhang reveal.*









*Using a couple of scrap pieces of cherry to align the back of the lid with the back of the case. After a final check for even overhang with the trim gauge, the protective backing on the tape is removed and the lid will be firmly attached to the hinge.*









*After lifting the lid and drilling the screw holes. Steel screws are inserted and removed. The tape is then removed prior to final insertion of brass screws. Hand modeling by Beth!*









*One down, one to go and two to deliver!*









*I am planning on shooting some video tomorrow when Beth & I deliver the chests. The gallery has some beautiful turnings on display from a local wood turner. I will shoot some photos of his work for you guys!*


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


Very crisp work, David. Thanks.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


My, my, what wonderful work you do…

Now that these will be delivered and out of the shop, what's coming up next?

p.s. - the top photo is so crisp that it looks as though you have inserted a photo of your chest into a Ford product shot!


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


Using Command tape for hinge alignment-I never would have thought. Great idea! I'll file that away for future use. Also, tapping the screw holes with steel screws. The pegged mortise-and-tenons are a really nice touch.

I've always loved cherry. It's sort of an ongoing adventure to see how the color changes as it ages.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

Dorje - I like the Ford comment!

Robert - Had to figure away to hold things together and be semi-permanent. Always interesting working alone with only two hands wishing you had more!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


Great project David. Between the pictures from your house in Portland and the ones in Sisters, I'm starting to feel homesick for Oregon. May have to look for a transfer at work to Vancover. LOL.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


Good Morning Wayne!

LOL Made me smile to read your comment. I am having my morning cup of coffee and watching the sun come up and start to heat up the pine forest here in Sisters. Looking forward to dropping off these chests today and start thinking of something to do next . . .


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


David, beautiful quilt chest. Thanks for the tips on hinge alignment. Great suggestions.

I laughed when I saw the car - it's like, here are the steps to do a wood project… Step one…back car out of garage!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


John -

LOL! It is the same for me here in Sisters and in Portland. Step one, back out the car. Step two, set-up equipment. Step three, take a breath and keep the momentum going. I would love to have the space set-up all the time. Oh well, someday. I realize I have nothing to complain about because, bottom line, I get to cut wood and build!

Thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


Dave

Just one comment. I'd have liked that the inside of the lid also have bookmatched veneer instead of backer veneer. Since it's open and you see it almost as much as the chest.

Great job. I do like them.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

Karson - I agree about the backer. Much to learn. The lids actually look better than the photos. My next set is going to be veneered with rift sawn cherry on the outside and a lighter wood (?maple) on the inside. I saw some case work with light wood veneer on the inside and I like how it lightens the inside of the case.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


You build like a pro David. Your work is really sharp.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


Meticulous as ever David. Beautiful…. I do the same with steel screws before using brass. Something my Dad showed me many years ago.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


Wonderful work, David. Excellent idea with the hinges. After breaking off a couple of brass screws on that crib project, I wish I'd have read this blog 4 years ago! Pretty nice manicure as well.


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


Dave

Beautiful (as always) chest and great tip about the hinge but…..

What do I see there…Millimeters?


> ...Metric


? (sorry for the "dirty" words, I hope that I will not be banned) 

Regards
niki


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


I hate seeing these backwards, but it is better than not seeing them at all. Beautiful work and photograph and thanks for mentioning, Beth in that hand shot. I was wondering why you had nail polish on. LOL.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


Oh, I thought the nail polish was because he was ex-Navy….. Lol. Sorry, the Air Force in me could not resist.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


hinges..argh.
I sure would love a video of your hinge alignment/installing. The pix are great … I need a wee little bit more.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

Wayne - the nail polish I used in the Navy was a light matte finish camo LOL


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Almost Done!*
> 
> It has been a busy few days here in *Sisters, Oregon*. The weather has been wonderful - warm and dry with temperatures in the 70-80's. Since we arrived, I have finished the tops for my two cherry quilt chests. I just completed installing the hardware. Tomorrow morning we will deliver them to the *Clearwater Gallery*. Delivery day will be my last posting on this series, except of course, hopefully, an update when they sell!
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. I don't know why I had you pegged for glossy.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*

*Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*

When I dropped my quilt chests off at *The Clearwater Gallery* I thought I should share some woodwork that was on display. I have admired the wood turings of a Sisters local woodworker, Bob Bousquet. I have yet to meet Bob - perhaps someday I will get a chance to interview him for LumberJocks. Better yet try to get him to join! Anyway, I took some video and photos of his work that was on display. Thought you would all enjoy a quick video tour of the gallery. This was quite spontaneous so not the best quality and content.

As you all can imagine, it was pretty exciting for an ameteur woodworker to get a chance to put some work on display!

The Clearwater Gallery recently suffered a roof fire. The owners, *Dan and Julia Rickards*, plan on returning to the gallery by August. In the mean time they have relocated just down the street. The photos and video tour below are from thier temporary location.

*The video is at the bottom of the blog entry. The photo of Bob Bousquet at his lathe is courtesy of Clearwater Gallery.*

*One of my chests in the gallery.*









*The matching chest on display.*









*The front of a small tag I made describing the chests.*









*The back of the tag with a link to LumberJocks!*









*A beautiful bowl turned by Bob Bousquet from a Rhododendron Burl*









*A photo of Bob at his lathe.*









*A quick video tour of The Clearwater Gallery and a peek of the Middle & North Sisters. Enjoy!*
http://blip.tv/scripts/flash/blipplayer.swf?autoStart=false&file=http://blip.tv/file/get/USNERDOC-DRPClearwaterGalleryTour676.flv%3Fsource%3D3


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


Wonderful video David. Your welcome to have as many more of these in this blog as you desire.


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


Hey David:

That must feel good getting it on the floor. I can see your makers-mark…very cool.

Is this your first chest with the mark?


> ? or have all had the Pruett signature


???

I got a feeling that before this blog ends you'll have an interview with Bob the Turner. Amazing how something that appears so fragile can be created!!!

I like the video….........your editing techniques are beginning to rival Speilberg….Your always pushing and I admire that.

Neil


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


Very nice David.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


Great series and nice video end with the chest on display. Getting to be a pretty polished little demonstration of skill and talent there, Davy Boy!


----------



## rentman (Mar 11, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


great video and work


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


David, it's always nice to complete a project - especially one as nice as this. However, I suppose this has occupied your thoughts for so long that it might be kind of sad to see these chests gone.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


LOVE IT!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


Thanks guys - I appreciate you all putting up with a rather long winded blog series. Sometimes it is just too much fun . . .

Don - I understand what you mean. The chests were a lot of fun to build. It was a bit of a relief to deliver the chests to thier new home. I am going to build some more, however, it is time to work on something else for awhile!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


The longer the better for us!

What's coming up next?


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


Dorje -

Funny you should ask - I was just talking with Wayne via PM about what to do next. I am sure we have all experienced having many thoughts and ideas running thru our minds and trying to decied what to do . . .

Since you asked . . . here is what I have been thinking about. What's next? Well, first off, I found some neat brass post screws at a hardware store in Sisters, so I am thinking about building a set of Fibonacci Gauges out of scrap cherry. I also really need to build some shop furniture (a cabinet and an assembly table). I just got a request from my better half, Beth, to build some locking storage cabinets for our Sisters home. Too many ideas and not enough time!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


I realize I could google it, but what's a Fibonacci Gauge?


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


Dorje -

It is a proportional divider gauge that uses the Golden Mean or Divine Dimmension. I have always been fascinated by this principle. I also like codes and ciphers, so when the Da Vinci Code was published my interest was renewed. There is an article in Wood Magazine an number of months ago with plans. You can also check out this link to see a plan.

The Fibonacci gauge is used for laying out the Golden Mean ratio of 1:1.618

http://goldennumber.net/images/goldensectiongauge.gif

Or the link to this YouTube Video from Wood Magazine.





Best Regards,
David


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


Aha! Thanks for the enlightenment! Looks like it will be a useful tool!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


keep them coming.

I don't think there is any such thing as "long winded" here at LJ--just more and more inspiration and knowledge.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to the golden section gauge David!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


John -

No problem. I am making a couple of different sizes in the shop - planning on sharing them in a blog later.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


David,

This is a great series and as a novice I can also say, inspiring. I agree with Debbie. I've posted some pretty 'windy' stuff and I feel like it's never been an issue. I know folks read them because I get great comments on little idiosyncratic things I write.

I get a lot out of your posts and videos. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to keep up with all of them but everything I have been able to read is or will be beneficial to me.

I hope your chests sell soon. Keep it up and thanks!


----------



## Lboy (Mar 24, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


David,
Great information. It seems I heard Matt from "Matts basement workshop podcast" talk about these gauges but the video really helps. Thanks again,


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *Clearwater Gallery VIDEO Tour*
> 
> *Absolutely last entry on this series - I promise!*
> 
> ...


Caliper - Thanks!

Lboy - You are welcome. I use these gauges a lot and not a measuring tape for final fitting.


----------

